# Worried my 8wk old puppy is a Dwarf



## Trisha’s Nola (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

ok - I'll bite - Why?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah... he isn’t.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, he doesn't look like a dwarf. If you think he is small or thin, make sure you have them check him for worms and parasites, giardia, cocci, so that you can clean any of that up and he will be able to gain properly.


----------



## Trisha’s Nola (Oct 29, 2021)

Everyone was claiming she was by her size she weighed 4 pounds at 8 weeks had her vet checked and all seems fine. She has put on 2 pounds in 4 days since we got her.done a lot more research on the dawarf shepherd and ur right she’s nowhere close to looking like one. She’s just small


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Trisha’s Nola said:


> Everyone was claiming she was by her size she weighed 4 pounds at 8 weeks had her vet checked and all seems fine. She has put on 2 pounds in 4 days since we got her.done a lot more research on the dawarf shepherd and ur right she’s nowhere close to looking like one. She’s just small


One thing I've learned is you often have to not lister to "everyone"


----------



## Trisha’s Nola (Oct 29, 2021)

I agree but can’t help but to second guess once in a while.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Was she considered the runt of the litter? From what I have read in the past, the runt may catch up in size as it gets older.


----------



## Trisha’s Nola (Oct 29, 2021)

She was considered the runt but she is small had another vet visit today and she has gained 3lbs in less than a week. I believe she wasn’t getting the proper feeding before we got her.


----------



## mpack (Aug 21, 2021)

Trisha’s Nola said:


> She was considered the runt but she is small had another vet visit today and she has gained 3lbs in less than a week. I believe she wasn’t getting the proper feeding before we got her.


She looks fine to me from the pic. Careful what you wish for. She could still turn into a monster.


----------



## mpack (Aug 21, 2021)

Trisha’s Nola said:


> She was considered the runt but she is small had another vet visit today and she has gained 3lbs in less than a week. I believe she wasn’t getting the proper feeding before we got her.


My Big Bear was the biggest one in the litter when we picked him and he doesn't look too much bigger at 8 weeks. He is now 1 year and 105lbs.


----------



## Trisha’s Nola (Oct 29, 2021)

That boy has some monster feet.by looking at Nola’s feet I think she will be around 50-60 pounds


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought a pup that was the runt of the litter at birth. The largest pup was more than twice her weight. The owner of the litter made sure she got extra feedings, and that her larger brothers and sisters did not monopolize the mom's nipples. By 8 weeks of age, she was actually slightly heavier than one of her two sisters, and grew to be a normal sized female.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The puppy has such a feminine face. Who are the parents?


----------



## Trisha’s Nola (Oct 29, 2021)

Are from a local breeder.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

I was wondering how your pup turned out ?
I just acquired a akc pup ? Papers date her to be 7 weeks however she looks and acts like a 5 week old puppy. She's 4 pounds and so fragile looking. 
I think the crappy breeder false dated her papers for Valentines Day sales. Ugh 
So I am searching everything I can find on abnormally small gsd pups. We go to the vet Saturday for an exam.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Even 7 weeks is too soon to leave the litter. Proper care and feeding and she will grow to be her genetic size, even if she started as the runt of the litter she could wind up being the biggest as an adult.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Even 7 weeks is too soon to leave the litter. Proper care and feeding and she will grow to be her genetic size, even if she started as the runt of the litter she could wind up being the biggest as an adult.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

The were advertised as 8 week old pups. 
My father didn't realize her dated age until he already purchased her. 
Also she is unstable on her back legs , she can't chew hard food . I don't believe she is even 6 weeks.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Wobbly at 5 to 6 weeks is normal and they will be unsteady and clumsy for months. Wet her dry food into a mush so she can eat.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> I bought a pup that was the runt of the litter at birth. The largest pup was more than twice her weight. The owner of the litter made sure she got extra feedings, and that her larger brothers and sisters did not monopolize the mom's nipples. By 8 weeks of age, she was actually slightly heavier than one of her two sisters, and grew to be a normal sized female.


Same happened with my Schipperke litter. All pups but one weighed in at 130g or more, my little girl was 54g. She was healthy and fierce but soooooo small and did need feedings on mom without littermates for first 2 weeks.. By the time she left for her new home, she was bigger than all the females. She ended up being my pick puppy. I cried when each puppy left, it was incredibly hard.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Definitely looks younger than 8 weeks


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

luluburkmier said:


> View attachment 583837
> 
> View attachment 583834
> 
> ...


5 weeks, in my opinion. At 6.5 weeks they should be running.
This pup is young.
Some unscrupulous breeders want them out as soon as mom stops cleaning up their poo, which is about 5 weeks.


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> 5 weeks, in my opinion. At 6.5 weeks they should be running.
> This pup is young.
> Some unscrupulous breeders want them out as soon as mom stops cleaning up their poo, which is about 5 weeks.


I agree with you !


----------



## BubbaBearsMomma58 (Dec 10, 2019)

Awe I would feed this precious fur baby cream of wheat an soft scrambled eggs. I raised 14 GSD pure bred pups. I m not a breeder but all my fur babies never Grindr’s their teeth. Not trying to be mean but your pup may not be a GS. Regardless I know your in love with him. 
I took a GS back tothe Seller due to something was wrong with the pup. He didn’t like it to much an raised ruckus but they Gods grace an the help of our police, I received my money back after arguing with this seller. Come to find out he had this pup returned several times due to severe health issues. I had to oust him due to he didn’t care about the pups or people that wanted a GSP.. I wish you well with your fur baby Ghosy.


----------

